# Rear sway bar size recommendation



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

1967 Lemans with a 1" front sway bar. It did not come with a rear bar, but i have put new rear control arms on that have the mounting bolt holes and are boxed. Was wondering what size bar would be best for a good ride? I have read on other threads that you don't want to go too big or ride may suffer. Thanks.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

7/8" bar would be your best bet with a 1" front.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Agreed a 7/8 standard bar is more than enough unless your road rallying. 
You will notice a difference!


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Thank you both!!


----------

